Ask HN: Which companies have the best blogs written by their engineering team? - carlmungz
======
shdon
I actually really like many of the blogs at Microsoft. It's a bit of a mixed
bag, but there's some gems in there.

Raymond Chen's blog[1] in particular was good enough to get me to buy his book
(which definitely did not disappoint).

Other ones I subscribe to are the Microsoft Edge Dev Blog[2] , Mark
Russinovich[3] and Games for Windows and the DirectX SDK[4]

And there's a few that have unfortunately not been updated for a long time,
such as Larry Osterman[5], or have come to an end, such as Rico Mariani[6]

[1]
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/)

[2]
[https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/](https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/)

[3]
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/markrussinovich/](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/markrussinovich/)

[4]
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/chuckw/](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/chuckw/)

[5]
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/larryosterman/](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/larryosterman/)

[6]
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ricom/](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ricom/)

~~~
tracker1
Another one from a MS guy...

[https://www.hanselman.com/](https://www.hanselman.com/)

------
Guyag
Depends what you want to get out of them. I find some are mostly focused
around some of the more unique/cool challenges they come across (Google[1][2],
Slack[3]), and others are more about how they solve the engineering challenges
they face through software and/or about their dev process (Uber[4],
Twitter[5]). Some are mix of the two (Dropbox[6], Netflix[7]).

[1] [https://developers.googleblog.com/](https://developers.googleblog.com/)

[2] [http://research.googleblog.com/](http://research.googleblog.com/)

[3] [https://slack.engineering](https://slack.engineering)

[4] [https://eng.uber.com/](https://eng.uber.com/)

[5]
[https://blog.twitter.com/engineering](https://blog.twitter.com/engineering)

[6] [https://tech.dropbox.com](https://tech.dropbox.com)

[7] [http://techblog.netflix.com/](http://techblog.netflix.com/)

~~~
CodyReichert
Another one for Google that's really interesting is their testing blog:
[https://testing.googleblog.com/](https://testing.googleblog.com/)

------
foob
What are peoples' thoughts on the marketing effectiveness of quality relative
to quantity in blogging? We have recently started publishing what we consider
to be very high quality material (the majority of them have front-paged on HN
if that's any indication). Most of these have been published on [1] so far but
we're in the process of transitioning to a more official company blog [2].

A close friend who really knows his way around marketing has been advising us
to write more fluff pieces. We're really torn over this because we strongly
dislike vapid content as consumers. I would be really curious to hear any
anecdotes on the relative merits of the different strategies.

[1] - [http://sangaline.com](http://sangaline.com)

[2] - [https://intoli.com/blog/](https://intoli.com/blog/)

~~~
dfcowell
The answer to this depends entirely upon who you're trying to reach with your
tech-blog-as-marketing approach. If it's primarily recruitment-oriented
marketing, or you're marketing a tech product (apologies, I haven't checked
the link - but it's not relevant for this general advice).

If it's recruitment-focused or you're a tech provider marketing to technical
customers quality is probably more important. The intended audience is
educated enough to spot and dismiss fluff outright and anyone that doesn't
isn't a recruit or customer you want.

If your goal is marketing to non-technical people who buy your product a
technical blog is probably irrelevant at best and potentially destructive at
worst. If the customer is non-technical and doesn't understand the material
you present publicly, they may be scared off. Fluff pieces that demonstrate
knowledge with lots of buzzwords that appeal to middle-upper management will
be more effective with this audience.

~~~
foob
Thanks, that meshes well with my thoughts on it. We're less concerned with
hiring right now than with acquiring more clients, but our customers are
generally developers at small to medium sized startups. We fall into that
category ourselves so we've felt like things that would appeal to us would
also appeal to our customers (and vice versa).

~~~
brightball
See Codeship's blog for a consistently published tech blog for a product
targeted to a tech audience. They do a really good job with it.

[https://blog.codeship.com/](https://blog.codeship.com/)

Disclosure: I periodically write for Codeship.

~~~
dfcowell
As an unfortunately ex-codeship user, I can vouch for this - and for the
quality of their product/support.

------
tristor
Not an "engineering blog" in the traditional sense. Percona has been posting
deep-dive high-quality pieces about database performance and the inner
workings of InnoDB since around 2006, so more than 10 years now. If you've
ever had to troubleshoot a weird performance issue in MySQL as an Ops guy or
DBA, you've probably ended up finding this in your Google results:

[https://www.percona.com/blog/](https://www.percona.com/blog/)

Disclaimer: I am currently employed by Percona, although that is not my
motivation for sharing this.

~~~
neduma
+1 on mysql internals and deep-dives

------
dmytton
I'd like to suggest my company blog:
[https://blog.serverdensity.com](https://blog.serverdensity.com)

As an example, our frontend engineering team just wrote up a series of posts
about implementing graphing in React, migrating from Redux:

\- [https://blog.serverdensity.com/time-series-charts-react-
redu...](https://blog.serverdensity.com/time-series-charts-react-redux-d3/)

\- [https://blog.serverdensity.com/building-a-color-engine-
for-g...](https://blog.serverdensity.com/building-a-color-engine-for-
graphing/)

\- [https://blog.serverdensity.com/lessons-learned-
implementing-...](https://blog.serverdensity.com/lessons-learned-implementing-
redux-in-a-web-app/)

And I wrote about recent backend changes to our time series storage:
[https://blog.serverdensity.com/time-series-data-opentsdb-
big...](https://blog.serverdensity.com/time-series-data-opentsdb-bigtable/)

~~~
brightball
Server Density was always a great blog. Second this one!

------
JayeshSidhwani
I had asked a similar question on Quora [1] few years back. Here is the
summary:

\- Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/Engineering?sk=notes](https://www.facebook.com/Engineering?sk=notes)

\- Google: [http://google-engtools.blogspot.com/](http://google-
engtools.blogspot.com/)

\- Twitter: [http://engineering.twitter.com/](http://engineering.twitter.com/)

\- Linkedin:
[http://engineering.linkedin.com/blog](http://engineering.linkedin.com/blog)

\- Dropbox: [https://tech.dropbox.com/](https://tech.dropbox.com/)

\- Instagram: [http://instagram-engineering.tumblr.com/](http://instagram-
engineering.tumblr.com/)

\- Netflix: [http://techblog.netflix.com/](http://techblog.netflix.com/)

\- Flickr: [http://code.flickr.com](http://code.flickr.com)

\- Etsy: [http://codeascraft.etsy.com/](http://codeascraft.etsy.com/)

\- Yelp: [http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/](http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/)

\- Heroku: [https://blog.heroku.com/](https://blog.heroku.com/)

\- Airbnb: [http://nerds.airbnb.com/](http://nerds.airbnb.com/)

\- Bitly: [http://word.bitly.com/](http://word.bitly.com/)

\- Evernote:
[https://blog.evernote.com/tech/](https://blog.evernote.com/tech/)

\- Highscalability: [http://highscalability.com/](http://highscalability.com/)

[1] [https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-companies-that-have-
some-...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-companies-that-have-some-of-the-
best-engineering-blogs)

~~~
Rapzid
Haha, basically all the big names :) There are some gems spread out across
them all for sure; such as "The Log: What every software engineer should know
about real-time data's unifying abstraction" from LinkedIn.

------
ramblenode
Digital Ocean has some quality posts I've found from Google, though I don't
actively follow the blog.

[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/)

~~~
inertial
Came here to upvote DO. Most of the companies mentioned here write articles
about their products, infra & engineering marvels.What makes DO different is
that their articles are written for the end user.They have some of the most
helpful articles on setting up servers, from start to end, with examples.
Although not all posts are written by their own engineers [1] (nothing wrong,
just saying).

[1] [https://www.digitalocean.com/community/get-paid-to-
write](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/get-paid-to-write)

------
thesehands
Backblaze have a good one, with their annual drive failure survey being a
highlight: [https://www.backblaze.com/blog/](https://www.backblaze.com/blog/)

~~~
atYevP
Thanks!

------
flohofwoe
RiotGames:
[https://engineering.riotgames.com/](https://engineering.riotgames.com/)

Autodesk Stingray (formerly Bitsquid):
[http://bitsquid.blogspot.de/](http://bitsquid.blogspot.de/)

~~~
jkchu
Glad you mentioned Riot Games. I stumbled on their dev blog this year and
found their content to be excellent.

I personally really enjoyed their post about their messaging service:
[https://engineering.riotgames.com/news/riot-messaging-
servic...](https://engineering.riotgames.com/news/riot-messaging-service)

~~~
woodrowbarlow
i've never been interested in video game development but one day i saw an
article they posted giving a technical overview of their graphics pipeline [1]
and i couldn't stop reading.

[1] [https://engineering.riotgames.com/news/trip-down-lol-
graphic...](https://engineering.riotgames.com/news/trip-down-lol-graphics-
pipeline)

------
mrpippy
First blog I thought of, although it's not a company: Dolphin.
[https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/](https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/)

As for actual companies, as an embedded dev I think Atomic Object
([https://spin.atomicobject.com](https://spin.atomicobject.com)) and Free
Electrons ([http://free-electrons.com/blog/](http://free-electrons.com/blog/))
both do a good job.

------
arbesfeld
If you're interested in front-end development, there are a few companies which
focus on that:

\- Apollo/Meteor: [https://dev-blog.apollodata.com/](https://dev-
blog.apollodata.com/)

\- Auth0: [https://auth0.com/blog/tech/](https://auth0.com/blog/tech/)

\- Chroma: [https://blog.hichroma.com/](https://blog.hichroma.com/)

\- LogRocket (my company):
[https://blog.logrocket.com/](https://blog.logrocket.com/)

------
spollo
I really like the segment engineering blog.
[https://segment.com/blog/categories/engineering/](https://segment.com/blog/categories/engineering/)

They run a pretty modern cloud stack using fun technology like terraform,
which gives me serious envy as well as inspiration. They also have some
ridiculously high quality posts with open source code included such as:
[https://segment.com/blog/the-segment-aws-
stack/](https://segment.com/blog/the-segment-aws-stack/) (highly recommended
reading).

------
syllogism
StitchFix do lots of interesting ML stuff, such as Chris Moody's lda2vec.
Their algorithms page is really cool: [http://algorithms-
tour.stitchfix.com/#recommendation-systems](http://algorithms-
tour.stitchfix.com/#recommendation-systems)

------
kaishiro
Thoughtbot, in addition to having a really good blog, is at least in the
running for one of the best names (Giant Robots Smashing Into Other Giant
Robots).

[https://robots.thoughtbot.com/](https://robots.thoughtbot.com/)

I love it because the articles are often small, one off tips re: vim, the
command line, ruby, etc. Really neat stuff.

~~~
caiob
> Really neat stuff

Pun intended?

------
altern8tif
Great design + engineering teams = Awesome products

Instagram
([https://engineering.instagram.com/](https://engineering.instagram.com/))

Stripe
([https://stripe.com/blog/engineering](https://stripe.com/blog/engineering))

Airbnb ([http://nerds.airbnb.com/](http://nerds.airbnb.com/))

------
secfirstmd
Does
[https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com](https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com)
or Kaspersky's secure blog count?
[https://securelist.com/](https://securelist.com/)

~~~
youdontknowtho
Project Zero is always a great read.

------
apeace
The Cloudflare blog is top-notch. If you skim past all their product and data
center announcements, there is a ton of good technical content.

[https://blog.cloudflare.com](https://blog.cloudflare.com)

------
Svenstaro
OkCupid has great statistical into their data:
[https://theblog.okcupid.com/](https://theblog.okcupid.com/)

~~~
vitno
we also have a tech blog that we are revitalizing!

[http://tech.okcupid.com](http://tech.okcupid.com)

------
amingilani
Disclosure: I'm an Editor at the Toptal Engineering blog.

Toptal has extremely active and wonderful blog for developers[1], designers[2]
and finance experts[3].

The reason I can make that claim is because Toptal's blog posts are
contributed by members of our network, all of whom are verified experts in
their fields, and we guide them through the entire process to help them write
the perfect blog post.

We publish new articles almost every day! We invest a lot of love into
maintaining our publication and try to publish the most useful content for
fellow experts.

[1]: [https://www.toptal.com/developers/blog#contract-just-
respect...](https://www.toptal.com/developers/blog#contract-just-respected-
software-architects)

[2]: [https://www.toptal.com/designers/blog#contract-just-
respecte...](https://www.toptal.com/designers/blog#contract-just-respected-
software-architects)

[3]: [https://www.toptal.com/finance/blog#contract-just-
respected-...](https://www.toptal.com/finance/blog#contract-just-respected-
software-architects)

------
huevosabio
I really like Stitch Fix blog
:[http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com](http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com)

------
bretthopper
GitHub: [https://githubengineering.com/](https://githubengineering.com/)

Really surprised it wasn't mentioned yet. They do really in depth posts and
show metrics too.

Example: [https://githubengineering.com/how-we-made-diff-
pages-3x-fast...](https://githubengineering.com/how-we-made-diff-
pages-3x-faster/)

------
irfansharif
in my biased opinion, the Cockroach Labs, Inc. blog[1] (the team behind
cockroachdb/cockroach[2]) fares pretty well.

[1]:
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/)

[2]:
[https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach](https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach)

------
endymi0n
My personal upvote for the Google Cloud Platform blog:
[https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/](https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/)

...a pretty mixed bag with some product & PR posts inside, but the gems inside
(especially SRE / CRE life lessons) are pretty awesome.

Also, we're getting started ourselves with some quality tech material - not
too much there yet, but our Debugging Postgres post got a lot of love from the
community: [https://www.justwatch.com/blog/](https://www.justwatch.com/blog/)

------
skl_
Etsy [https://codeascraft.com/](https://codeascraft.com/)

------
r3mko
Khan Academy's engineering blog is great if you're into Google App Engine,
React, ...

[http://engineering.khanacademy.org](http://engineering.khanacademy.org)

------
alexforsyth
I am biased, I know, but I would like to recommend my company's three blogs:
[https://medium.com/outsystems-experts](https://medium.com/outsystems-experts)

[https://medium.com/outsystems-engineering](https://medium.com/outsystems-
engineering)

[https://www.outsystems.com/blog/category/tech-
zone](https://www.outsystems.com/blog/category/tech-zone)

------
yebyen
Deis blog:

[https://deis.com/blog/](https://deis.com/blog/)

Especially @rimusz, who is not technically part of Deis engineering team (?) :

[https://deis.com/blog/2016/first-kubernetes-cluster-
gke/](https://deis.com/blog/2016/first-kubernetes-cluster-gke/)

Partially self-serving post because I'm also published here:

[https://deis.com/blog/2016/cheapest-fault-tolerant-
cluster-d...](https://deis.com/blog/2016/cheapest-fault-tolerant-cluster-
deis/)

Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be an index of the posts on one page!
There are links to relevant posts on the sidebar and both of those have good
relevant links.

These guys I worked with for a long time, to get my post out! It kind of stung
a bit when the v1 PAAS was officially deprecated before I got to put it
online. But in terms of support, the newer solutions are only better. The
lessons learned putting this post out are still valid, even if the specific
product of the tutorial is no longer relevant. (I used this process to create
my own CoreOS bare metal cluster, and I don't actually use DigitalOcean in my
day-to-day work.)

But the other content on the blog really was a good, focused introduction to
Kubernetes and friends for me. Deis is the team that created Helm and it was
subsumed into Kubernetes (and Helm Classic, which was another iteration before
it was part of Kubernetes proper.)

------
executesorder66
Although I don't like them, Cloudflare have a really good blog.

[https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)

~~~
jgrahamc
Curious why you don't like Cloudflare.

~~~
davidsong
One reason to dislike them is that they're the NSA's favourite MITMiddleman.

~~~
kowdermeister
Do we have proof?

~~~
davidsong
This is an American company that strips SSL from many, many medium value
targets; if they aren't thoroughly owned then the surveillance state is being
negligent.

A paranoid man would go even further than that and assume that monitored DDoS-
proofing goes hand in hand with targetted, state-sponsored DDoS attacks.

------
menegattig
If you are looking for a database-related blog, SlicingDice's is a good one:

[https://blog.slicingdice.com/](https://blog.slicingdice.com/)

This series of posts below describes in details how they built their database
engine from scratch and the data warehouse service.

\- [https://blog.slicingdice.com/slicingdice-uncovered-
part-1-in...](https://blog.slicingdice.com/slicingdice-uncovered-
part-1-infrastructure-f6bc8f270781)

\- [https://blog.slicingdice.com/slicingdice-uncovered-
part-2-s1...](https://blog.slicingdice.com/slicingdice-uncovered-
part-2-s1search-33d2240a96c1)

\- [https://blog.slicingdice.com/slicingdice-uncovered-
part-3-s1...](https://blog.slicingdice.com/slicingdice-uncovered-
part-3-s1search-in-depth-bb72f3955c27)

\- [https://blog.slicingdice.com/slicingdice-uncovered-
part-4-in...](https://blog.slicingdice.com/slicingdice-uncovered-
part-4-integrity-and-scalability-tests-28c165ca8e30)

------
willsewell
Pusher: [https://making.pusher.com/](https://making.pusher.com/)

Disclosure: I work there and have written articles for the blog.

At the moment we mainly blog about our experiences with Golang (our language
of choice right now). But really it's open to any topic someone in our
engineering team is interested in writing about.

We aim to keep things visual, interactive and example-based. For example Jim
Fisher created an interactive animation of Golang's GC algorithm here:
[https://making.pusher.com/golangs-real-time-gc-in-theory-
and...](https://making.pusher.com/golangs-real-time-gc-in-theory-and-
practice/#how-does-a-concurrent-garbage-collector-work). We also managed to
embed Golang's trace visualiser within one of the posts:
[https://making.pusher.com/go-tool-trace/#tour-of-the-go-
tool...](https://making.pusher.com/go-tool-trace/#tour-of-the-go-tool-trace-
interface) (using some pretty dirty tricks).

------
lukaszkups
Rising Stack blog:
[https://blog.risingstack.com/](https://blog.risingstack.com/)

Ok Grow! blog: [https://www.okgrow.com/posts](https://www.okgrow.com/posts)

Differential blog:
[https://differential.com/insights/](https://differential.com/insights/)

------
natzar
Skyscanner's [http://codevoyagers.com/](http://codevoyagers.com/)

------
sklopi
Trivago: [http://tech.trivago.com/](http://tech.trivago.com/)

------
japhyr
The Caktus team has a great technical blog with many posts about Python and
Django. I've also really enjoyed visiting with their people at PyCon over the
years.

[https://www.caktusgroup.com/blog/](https://www.caktusgroup.com/blog/)

------
brianbolger
Intercom have some great blogs:

[https://blog.intercom.com/](https://blog.intercom.com/)
[https://engineering.intercom.com/](https://engineering.intercom.com/)

------
ditn
Square have an excellent blog: [https://medium.com/square-corner-
blog](https://medium.com/square-corner-blog)

Square put out a lot of fantastic libraries, and much of their output is
basically essential for Android.

~~~
markovbling
crossfilter.js is incredibly useful for building interactive dashboards

------
bio_end_io_t
[http://www.fittedcloud.com/blog/](http://www.fittedcloud.com/blog/)

FittedCloud is a small start-up that does automatic cloud resource
optimization. They post regularly and go into topics ranging from technical
details of machine learning to cost optimization for AWS resources (EBS, EC2,
DynamoDB, etc).

As far as I can tell, they are the only company around that can automatically
scale up and down EBS resources in a way that the customer only pays for what
he or she uses, rather than paying for over-provisioned, unused storage...all
without downtime or performance hic-cup. These guys know a lot about the cloud
and storage.

------
Nodraak
I love Gitlab's open source culture.

They have a blog where they share many things, for example their database
incident when an engineer deleted the backup _and_ production databases :
[https://about.gitlab.com/blog/](https://about.gitlab.com/blog/)

On a not-only-engineering topic, they also share a lot about what they do
through their handbook :
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/)

------
benmanns
We recently started an engineering blog at Doximity [1] that I think is good
(though it has less heavy technical content than others). I'd be really
interested in what you all think is effective for both blogs-as-recruiting-
tools and for giving back to the community. For our particular product,
basically (users)∩(blog readers)=∅ so content is created solely for the
software community.

[1] - [https://engineering.doximity.com/](https://engineering.doximity.com/)

------
DarkContinent
I really like Civis Analytics, which is here:
[https://www.civisanalytics.com/blog/](https://www.civisanalytics.com/blog/)

------
PascLeRasc
[https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs) is a good curated list

~~~
detaro
Why do people insist on calling these dumps of all links they can find/get
submitted in PRs "curated"?! It has almost 600 entries, with no extra content
or structure...

~~~
PascLeRasc
I tried to submit a few a while ago and they said they weren't rigorous
enough, so that's curation enough for me.

------
snowAbstraction
From time to time, I'v enjoyed Spotify's blog:
[https://labs.spotify.com/](https://labs.spotify.com/)

------
ivarojha
Some more good ones that have not been listed yet.

[https://code.facebook.com/posts/](https://code.facebook.com/posts/)

[https://medium.com/@Pinterest_Engineering](https://medium.com/@Pinterest_Engineering)

[https://redditblog.com/topic/technology/](https://redditblog.com/topic/technology/)

------
RBerenguel
The developer blog at StitchFix is excellent:
[http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/blog/](http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/blog/)

Most Scala consultancies/companies have their own internal blogs and most are
excellent, for instance, underscore:
[http://underscore.io/blog/](http://underscore.io/blog/)

------
robbiemitchell
Knewton (where I once led marketing) flew mostly under the radar as a tech
company because (a) NYC and (b) education, but the data science shop it built
up a few years ago was killer, and the people who left went on to top tier
companies. As a result of that talent, the tech blog there -- modeled after
Netflix -- was solid.

[https://tech.knewton.com/](https://tech.knewton.com/)

------
dragonne
Scylla's blog has some excellent technical content, though it's intermixed
with lots release announcements.
[http://www.scylladb.com/2017/01/02/top-5-blog-posts-
of-2016/](http://www.scylladb.com/2017/01/02/top-5-blog-posts-of-2016/) has
some of the highlights.

------
100ideas
Lift Engineering blog - not too technical but interesting b/c we all enjoy the
product: [https://eng.lyft.com/](https://eng.lyft.com/)

start here: [https://eng.lyft.com/matchmaking-in-lyft-
line-9c2635fe62c4](https://eng.lyft.com/matchmaking-in-lyft-line-9c2635fe62c4)

------
schemathings
[https://blog.jooq.org/](https://blog.jooq.org/) is excellent if you do any
SQL

------
karlhughes
If anyone here is a Feedly user, I keep a list of around 300 software
engineering blogs in a shared collection:
[http://feedly.com/karllhughes/Engineering%20Blogs](http://feedly.com/karllhughes/Engineering%20Blogs)

A lot of the blogs in this thread are in there.

------
gk1
For a data science flavor, see
[https://blog.dominodatalab.com](https://blog.dominodatalab.com)

For web dev, Netlify posts frequently and even has podcasts:
[https://www.netlify.com/blog/](https://www.netlify.com/blog/)

------
leemalmac
Awesome answers here. Some self marketing - I developed a parser for some
engineering blogs. I did it for myself, and created a simple web app to serve
content - [http://kubiq.co](http://kubiq.co). I'm going to add more companies
soon. Enjoy!

~~~
leemalmac
Btw, I'm thinking to create iOS app as well. Anyone will use it?

~~~
pawanpe
Thanks for sharing! Search enhancement on web will be helpful. I will not use
app.

------
DrNuke
General Electric are at the forefront of industrial engineering and quite good
at blowing their own trumpet.

~~~
nsebban
These two are in my bookmarks, and often have quite interesting reads.

[http://www.gereports.com/](http://www.gereports.com/)

[https://www.ge.com/digital/blog/blogger/ge](https://www.ge.com/digital/blog/blogger/ge)

Any other interesting G-E sites I'm missing ?

------
blimpy
My co-workers at End Point write some pretty useful posts, with a lot of
practical ones around Linux sysadmin and devops topics:

[http://blog.endpoint.com/](http://blog.endpoint.com/)

A bit self-promotional since I blog there too, but I'm greatly outnumbered.

------
medgetable
Shameless plug for my company's blog: levvel.io/blog

Lots of DevOps focus currently but also contains some stuff we're working on
with machine learning, blockchain, and we are working on a much broader range
of content.

Plus we'd love more feedback on the posts :)

------
silent1mezzo
For those that have started a tech blog for your own engineering teams, how
did you get people to write? How did you get buy-in from management?

I'm trying to get our tech blog off the ground but it's difficult to get buy-
in from everyone.

------
neduma
[http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/](http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/)
\- By Amazon CTO Werner Vogels

Thinking further on this.. Apple is totally not in the picture or i do not
know.

------
happy-go-lucky
[http://planetpython.org/](http://planetpython.org/)

It's not a corporate blog, but if you're interested in Python, go check it out
for recent postings from Python-related blogs.

------
dguido
Trail of Bits! Topics include software security, control flow integrity,
reverse engineering, program analysis, fuzzing, compilers, etc.

[https://blog.trailofbits.com](https://blog.trailofbits.com)

------
duvander
Awhile back I found this curated engineering blog list
[https://github.com/sumodirjo/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/sumodirjo/engineering-blogs)

------
Viz4ps
Sophos (security software)
[https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/](https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/) Not
pushing their products. Sensible advice and news coverage.

------
henridf
Sysdig has had a bunch of nice posts over the last 2-3 years:

[https://sysdig.com/blog/tag/technical/](https://sysdig.com/blog/tag/technical/)

------
eloycoto
OpenCredo is a good blog to read:

[https://opencredo.com/blog/](https://opencredo.com/blog/)

On the other hand, Cloudflare, Stripe and Netflix have some awesome articles
too.

------
rconradharris
The pre-acquisition Ksplice blog was fantastic. Now available at:
[https://blogs.oracle.com/ksplice](https://blogs.oracle.com/ksplice)

------
nandaja
I like the Recurse center codewords publication
[https://codewords.recurse.com/](https://codewords.recurse.com/)

------
itsallrelative
[http://www.astronomer.io/blog](http://www.astronomer.io/blog) all of their
technical pieces are pretty on point

------
xjrk58-2
Zalando
[https://tech.zalando.com/blog/?gh_src=kh6pjc1](https://tech.zalando.com/blog/?gh_src=kh6pjc1)

------
Kmaschta
I'm not impartial but I read every marmelab blog post:

[https://marmelab.com/blog/](https://marmelab.com/blog/)

------
carlmungz
[https://zapier.com/blog/](https://zapier.com/blog/) is a good place to visit
from time to time.

------
abhirag
My vote would go to Discord's blog --
[https://blog.discordapp.com/](https://blog.discordapp.com/)

------
mite-mitreski
Best one in the nordics
[https://engineering.klarna.com/](https://engineering.klarna.com/)

------
dkdkang
More geared towards front-end stuff - good stuff:

[http://blog.rangle.io/](http://blog.rangle.io/)

------
SergeAx
I like Badoo tech blog:
[https://techblog.badoo.com](https://techblog.badoo.com)

------
jerska
Algolia : [https://blog.algolia.com/](https://blog.algolia.com/)

------
andrestc
I really like the packagecloud one:
[https://blog.packagecloud.io/](https://blog.packagecloud.io/)

With posts like these one:
[https://blog.packagecloud.io/eng/2016/06/22/monitoring-
tunin...](https://blog.packagecloud.io/eng/2016/06/22/monitoring-tuning-linux-
networking-stack-receiving-data/)

------
scardine
I think they appeal more to the bootstrappers than to the YC startup crowd -
but I like everything from 37 signals.

------
ryan42
[https://product.reverb.com/](https://product.reverb.com/)

This is a good one

------
allenleein
Jane Street:

[https://blogs.janestreet.com/](https://blogs.janestreet.com/)

------
quiqueqs
We just started a blog a few months ago at our company on a variety of topics
such as mobile & BE development, as well as design [1]. Hopefully it's of use
to the community :)

I also enjoy the Hacker Noon articles [2]

[1] [https://blog.picnic.nl/](https://blog.picnic.nl/)

[2] [https://hackernoon.com/](https://hackernoon.com/)

~~~
sushanthiray
*Hacker Noon

~~~
quiqueqs
Fixed, thanks!

------
PascLeRasc
Are there any good engineering blogs that are more hardware/manufacturing
oriented?

------
amitsingh45
OpsDash's blog has some interesting technical posts, esp. on Postgres and Go:

[https://www.opsdash.com/blog/index.html](https://www.opsdash.com/blog/index.html)

------
ionwake
Have Blogs been superseded by Vlogs ?

~~~
wanda
Not for me or anyone else who commutes by train through areas where 4G
coverage is limited and who has a limited data plan anyway.

------
deepnotderp
I like Google's deepmind.

------
praneshp
Since there are a lot of examples here, I'll mention HighScalability [0],
which takes many talks and writes it out as text.

[0] [http://highscalability.com/](http://highscalability.com/)

